# 2nd Week of HAVOC.. pics and gyno ?



## bones33 (May 15, 2008)

It is my 2nd week of havoc.. I tried builking a bit before hand, so i gained a little weight which i can definatly feel around hte mid-section and pecs.. However i'm not sure if its just weight gained or gyno.. My chest is hard as a rock when i flex, but when i dont it feels a bit flabby.. I dont know, I included pics of my progress, and closeups of the chest to see if they could be gyno or if its just in my head. Strength gains have been great though thus far, I can already feel that its easier getting threw the last few reps which I struggled with before.

The diet has been the same as before, but i'm DESTROYING water as of late, i've been so thirsty, So i'm sure some of its just water retention.

Please respond if you can??? Any input at all, whether its to the gyno, or to parts that look lagging, or parts that look decent.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 15, 2008)

You running a seteroid cycle? your pecs look like you've being benching with the smith machine, plz tell me im wrong.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2008)

what is havoc?


----------



## chris mason (May 15, 2008)

2 weeks of anything will not cause gyno.  What you are describing does sound like water retention which is not a particularly good thing.


----------



## bones33 (May 16, 2008)

How do I look thus far?  I know water retention isn't a great thing, but I can easily burn it off.


----------



## Hoglander (May 16, 2008)

You look normal. Cut calories or keep bulking. It's your choice. What do you want???????????


----------



## Travis Bell (May 16, 2008)

yeah there is no way you have gyno. You do look a little puffy though water retention is probably the cause. Can't say you look crazy huge though. Personally I think that sorta stuff is a complete waste of time but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## bones33 (May 17, 2008)

Ok cool thanks man.. I mean atleast you think i look decent?


----------



## biggfly (May 17, 2008)

Its only 2 weeks...it's NOT magic. You can't just take these supps and then look in the mirror and suddenly one day you are right off the cover of a magazine. They are only aides in achieving your goal. Without diet, training, and hard work, they are simply money down the drain. It isn't going to be a dramatic, jaw dropping difference from one day to the next. They don;t do the work for you. Its like putting a turbo chip in your car engine, they will add some horsepower, but without the engine itself running strong,clean, and being fueled properly, it won't make a difference.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

bones33 said:


> Ok cool thanks man.. I mean atleast you think i look decent?



I wouldn't fuck you, but I'm pretty sure Iain Daniel would.


----------



## biggfly (May 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I wouldn't fuck you, but I'm pretty sure Iain Daniel would.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2008)

bones33 said:


> Ok cool thanks man.. I mean atleast you think i look decent?



You serious? dont you think it matters more what you think of yourself then asking in a forum? keep training hard and the diet on check and results will come, dont worry about looks until you've paid your dues in the gym kid.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I wouldn't fuck you, but I'm pretty sure Iain Daniel would.



 I've heard you fuck anything that walks.


----------

